# Vacuum Hose Discovery



## hugh7656 (Oct 21, 2012)

Have a 2.5" shop vac and several smaller vac with 1.25 hose. I wanted a longer hose and could find some at HD and Lowes. They were about $30 - 40.00 for a 10' - 12' heavy duty hose. I discovered you could buy swimming pool sweep hoses for much less. I found a 25' 1.25 hose at Lowes for $22.00. I'll have to change the couplings but I have a bunch of old broken hoses I can steal a fitting from. What am I missing, this sounds like a much better deal and appears to be the same hose as the heavy duty hose in the vacuum department.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have seen other items which sell for one price when used in a given application and a different price when used in another application.

If the hose does not collapse when the shop vac is pulling the maximum vacuum then you are good to go. A quick test is to hold your hand over the end of the hose. 

Also see if it can withstand your weight and recover. I have walked on my hoses many times.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Once when I wanted to put the vac outside my workspace but lacked the hose to do it I discovered I already had everything I needed in the garage. This was a temporary setup but there's no reason it couldn't be fixed to the wall or ceiling. An advantage over PVC in a long run compared to some flex hose of the same diameter is that the PVC is smooth on the inside and that will help reduce pressure loss. For those that dont know the longer the run and more bends the less efficient it will suck whatever it is made from


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the surface like on the inside of your pool hose? If it is a softer, more rubbery material, this could lead to more friction as air and debris travel down the length of tube.


----------



## hugh7656 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Pool Sweep hose*

This looks like the same hose and the vacuum heavy duty hose. 
I got a 1.25 diameter hose. I'm using it on a hand sander. The fittings will be a trick but that should be no problem. I had an occasion where I pulled a shop vac in the attic. I bought 30' 2.5 vacuum hoses. Pool hoses are much cheaper.


----------

